# Is this health issues of budgie or loose motions please help



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

My budgies poop is in yellow colour .she didn't eat anything new . yesterday she took foxtail millet .can anyone say what does it mean


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is millet the only thing she is eating, if so this is not an adequate diet and will eventually result in malnutrition. The cage does not look to be in very good condition, if the bars are rusty and she has been chewing on them ingesting the rust, that may be a cause for the discoloration. Is she acting ill? Are you able to get her a new cage that is in better condition?


----------



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

No actually I give variety of soft foods carrots, beetroot, coriander but yesterday her pop was in green colour and it was watery so it stopped giving vegetables .And she is perfectly active

Can I continue giving her vegetables ?


----------



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

There is no feathers in vent area .I don't whether is she pregnant or not can anyone say?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Vegetables are fine to feed.


----------



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

Actually now she layed egg I am excited so much I think that is the reason but egg is so small is it okay?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there a male in the cage with her?


----------



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> Is there a male in the cage with her?


Yes


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You should throw away the egg and remove the vessel that the egg is sitting in. You should not be allowing your birds to breed, you do not have the knowledge or experience to deal with the complications that could arise, please read this article Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two budgies into individual cages.

How long have you had these budgies?
How large is the cage you have them in? Length, Width, Height
Why have you allowed them to breed?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*As Cody has indicated, remove the egg and dispose of it immediately.*
*Rearrange the cage the female is in and move it to a different room.*
*Do not allow her to have more than 8 hours of daylight per day.
Remove anything in the cage that could be used as a nesting site.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes I will dispose egg.before one month I brought budgies from pet store


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the budgies into individual cages right away.
Please give me information with regard to the size of the cage you have them in now Length, Width, Height.*


----------



## Tweety and yoko (Oct 4, 2021)

Length 30 inch height 18 inch .I will buy new cage tomorrow and will separate them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please get a cage that is at least 30" Long x 18" Wide x 18" High (76 cm x 46 cm x 46 cm)
Take a look at this thread to see what you need to give your budgies a good environment.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee and Cody have given great advice and resources and I agree completely. 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, provided above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

